# What do you all think of this mare and how much would you charge for her?



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Also a video of her


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I think she is gorgeous! I m not an expert but I would buy her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Age? Breed? Size? these things are important for a price.
Could be a 1000.00 horse or a 10,000 horse


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

"she is ideal for a nervous or more experienced rider"? That doesn't make any sense. If she was ideal for a more experienced rider then they would hopefully not be a nervous rider. That doesn't make sense. 

This horse does not go as great as they try to make it sound. She looks like a hot horse who needs a more experienced rider. She runs into her canter, she twists her body over the fence and doesn't stay straight. 

She is a very flashy horse and has potential. I don't know what exactly you are looking for or what your ability level is, but this horse is going to need some work.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

pepperduck said:


> "she is ideal for a nervous or more experienced rider"? That doesn't make any sense. If she was ideal for a more experienced rider then they would hopefully not be a nervous rider. That doesn't make sense.



I think they mean like she'd be perfect for a variety of riders. And she knows how to react to certain types. Like she'd be laid back and a packer for a nervous beginner, but if you have experience, she'll move more forward and give you a good ride. (That's just what I got out of it.)

And I think she's cute!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree with pepper. Looks like this horse has a lot of potential in the right hands, but needs a lot of work. 

She is not quiet with her head at all and seems to look around a lot, she could use some work over fences (im certainly no expert but even I wouldn't take this horse over such a solid, high wooden fence like the triangle thing). 

I would pay around $1000 for her, it kind of depends how the market is around you though. To me a grand is a bit at the lower end of the price spectrum for something sound to ride.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

She's cute! Depends on what you are looking for. She seems pretty green to me too and like she needs a strong, firm hand. If I wasn't extreme confident and patient or if I wanted a horse that I could just get on and go without worry I would probably pass. 

She's cute though! I don't know what the prices are like where you live so I can't guess


----------



## eternity (Jul 30, 2010)

I think she looks good.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

You said you wanted a horse that will help you along with your riding, and, I'm sure it's not what you want to hear, but I don't think that would be this particular horse. This horse looks VERY green. To an untrained eye she might look good in the video, but that rider (who appears to be rather experienced) is really working to make that horse perform well. She almost refused every fence she was taken to (and did refuse one of them but the rider made it look good) and that rider had to really sit down and drive her on to the fence and then be right there to take her back on the other side because she was coming out strong too. The horse is really driving at the bit and they have her nose clamped down in a flash and a rather strong grip on her so for a green or intermediate rider she might be a little too much to handle. I see mismatches all the time with horse and riders and people get too caught up in appearances and feelings to really dig down deep and admit that the horse might not be a good match for them. I'm not sure of your riding ability, but I think that if you buy this particular horse you are going to be spending a lot of time training and really bringing the horse along when it sounds like you want a nice, quiet schoolmaster type mount to bring your own riding along. Not sure how old you are but you will have your whole life to get a green horse and bring it along. Do yourself a favor now and buy something so that you can become the best rider that you can be while you are learning. Hope this helps. Don't be offended. Just offering what I saw.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Another one you're not going to want to hear... but I have to agree with the above post. I'm going to add something that I heard the other day that makes sense though. "She's green broke, you can hardly walk her in a straight line." She's rushing into her canter, not very collected at her jog, or further on. That rider is doing his best to make copper shine like gold... She might be a great horse, but she's going to need a bit of work... I think if you want a horse that *you* can learn on, I would find something more trained, that will still be able to challenge you in the future. 

I'm not sure what her price is, but around here she would fetch about $1100.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Eh. The ad sounded promising before I saw the video.....which showed a rider using a lot of restraint, bringing out the horse's good points and passing the bad points off as something good (high-energy and hyper translated to......wanting to please, energetic for her rider, and eager). That headset is not what she will give a green rider, but one that looked achieved from an experienced hand. This is the kind of horse that will excel under a firm hand who knows how to handle her, bring out the good in her, and be able to handle her energy and "go"y attitude. My advice? Keep looking, there will be plenty more to come that will suit what you're looking for.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with everyone. She looks like she needs and experienced rider to really bring her along. I'd also like more info on her, what breed, age, height and what are they charging for her? Don't fall in love with the first horse you see (or even the 7!) just because you don't want to look anymore (I'm not saying that you said any of that, just commenting). Keep looking because then you'll find a horse that you fall in love with, and is just right for you.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

ah well i'll keep looking


----------



## Lottii (Jul 10, 2010)

I would say the price she should be at is about £1000, but from the advert they are probably trying to sell her for a fair bit more, the £2000, £2500 mark. And I am also looking for a horse in the same area as you! 
Out of interest, how much was she up for?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> I think they mean like she'd be perfect for a variety of riders. And she knows how to react to certain types. Like she'd be laid back and a packer for a nervous beginner, but if you have experience, she'll move more forward and give you a good ride. (That's just what I got out of it.)
> 
> And I think she's cute!


That would make sense until you watch her go. I would NOT want a nervous rider on that horse.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful GREEN horse. Probably not ideal unless you are ready to train your own horse. She will be a great horse for someone someday with a lot of patience.


----------



## macktheknife (Jul 11, 2010)

agreed. cute mare. too hot, too green, obviously missed a change even though that rider worked so hard to cover it (maybe take the rider home, lol), also, not that great of a mover or jumper. looks like she'd be fun though with the right amount of time/skill/effort.


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahh, Kent Horse Producers!
I live in Essex and wanted to buy a horse from them, but when I enquired they wanted £10,000 for her.
If you're willing to pay that amount then fine, they have some lovely horses.
Just pop down, and have a good ride of some!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay so here is the deal. This a good rider on her, if you notice he has legs on her at all time and she seems strong. If you want a horse to help you with your riding this might actually be the horse because you will have to ride this horse for every stride she gives you. I recently bought a young warmblood tb cross who has just turned 6 and i don't regret it at all. Sure, i have fallen off and she has taken off on me but i have to r ride her hard and she makes me a better rider, now i can get on a horse that randomly takes off and bucks and it doesn't scare me because i ride my horse! The trainer told me yo never get the horse you want but the horse you need and if you want a horse the will push yoy to be a better rider this might be the horse. She does need work and she does not look particularly sound behind ( might need hock injections because he hocks look stiff, this might be why she runs into the cant because she cant use her hind end to lift into the canter) PLEASE GET A VET CHECK!!!! they might be expensive but you either spend the 1,000 dollars ( get x-rays) or you waste the money on a horse that has to be retired to the pasture because she has OCD (osteo chondrotis disease) ring bone, occelots, etc. Oh and she is unbalenced and wiggly thought does not appear so because this rider has legs of steal. Anyway, ride her, try her, vet check her etc. She looks nice but she doesnt not look 100% sound behind, but no horse is 100% sound, or i have yet to see one...


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

10,000 seems actually pretty good for her with her ability, i would snatch her in a instant!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

$10,000?! Where the hell are you located?!


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have 10,000 simple as!
I decided to go for a promising for year old for £2500 instead, and train him up, so we can learn together.


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

No, not dollars, sterling pounds.
So that's ATLEAST $1500(+)


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

California lol, she seems like a good prospect and for me thats a good price for a horse like that with the scope and movement for an eventer, sure she needs work but she is a diamond in the ruff!  Even in sterling pounds it sounds fine, this horse is NOT worth under 8,000 dollars, in the right hands she could be worth more than that by far. I have seen horses that go for 70,000 and they just do the 3ft pony jumpers. She is a great prospect!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Bandera said:


> If you want a horse to help you with your riding this might actually be the horse because you will have to ride this horse for every stride she gives you. ... The trainer told me yo never get the horse you want but the horse you need and if you want a horse the will push yoy to be a better rider this might be the horse.


While I understand this philosophy, I do not agree with it on many levels. Horseback riding is typically meant to be a hobby that an individual can enjoy... not so much a put-my-life-on-the-line-every-time-I-get-on sort of hobby. It's sort of the sink or swim approach, and who really learns how to swim by just jumping in?

In my own experience, my mom and I got a warmblood mix mare without the proper level of knowledge about her and she turned out to be very challenging. She would bolt without warning and had been trained to lean onto her forehand and practically rest her head on your hands. Yes, she has taught my mom and I so much that we would not ever know. We can both sit an average horse's spook like it's nothing and we're very proficient with the one-rein stop. But were we always having fun with our hobby when she got herself so worked up that we had to turn her in tiny circles for five minutes before she would regain enough composure to be halfway aware of us? Certainly not.

Any horse can be a challenging horse, even if they're calm and relaxed. Every horse has a great deal more that they could learn and improve at along with their rider. For example, we got a welsh cob pony a few years later. She's unflappable and you can take her anywhere, but she'll still take advantage of you if you don't ride her well. Almost any horse will. Even if the horse is 'bomb proof', they might still have issues with picking up their left lead, or they might not know how to collect. As you work through these things with any horse, you become a better rider. And you don't have to get on a hot-headed-train-wreck-waiting-to-happen to do it.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

So you do have a point, i am definitely one that jumps into the water to learn to swim. I was looking for a good upper level horse that could really teach me something and i did not want a school master at all!!!! The horse i got has to be in training because she did dump me and she has bucked and has taken off seriously, not oh no she is cantering away i mean wind smacking my face, ground a blur and the sound of her hoofs pounding in the ground in a flat off gallop... yup not fun... Thankfully i have the best trainer ever and she has one of her more advance riders schooling her cx for me while i school a 5 year old OTTB who takes of bronco bucking randomly... And i cant ride her very well because when she dumped me i sprained my ankle... : ( 

Through all this i have become more confident and a much better rider. I do this because i love it, because i have worked my butt off every day. I want it so bad so i will jump in the water to learn to swim. I fight every day to earn her trust and love and every day i get closer and i fight for the horse i want and he horse i am getting. Sure some people want to go to the kiddy pool and while its a great choice for most, its just not an option for me. I find that a bomb proof horse makes you a back seat rider (through A LOT of experience) and if you don't want to be good or the best than sure thats cool for a hobby but for me this is my life and i want to be the best. I also find i can really get a bond with my horse especially because she is a mare and when you get there trust they will jump the moon for you.

But as i said depends on the rider...


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

She looks to be a nice mare! I think she would be an excellent horse to buy if your looking for a horse to maybe work with yourself. She is going to need quite a bit more of training, but if your looking for something that you can work with and excel together, she just might be a perfect horse for you. I don't know your level of riding skills, but she is still green and seems to need a firm hand on her. She looks to handle her jumps very well, and transitions well, other than her canter. Very nice headset on her as well! Confirmation wise, she looks great! I would say around here she would be worth maybe $1000, but that does also depend on age, sex, pedigree, etc. Goodluck!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Bandera said:


> California lol, she seems like a good prospect and for me thats a good price for a horse like that with the scope and movement for an eventer, sure she needs work but she is a diamond in the ruff!  Even in sterling pounds it sounds fine, this horse is NOT worth under 8,000 dollars, in the right hands she could be worth more than that by far. I have seen horses that go for 70,000 and they just do the 3ft pony jumpers. She is a great prospect!


You can make virtually ANY horse look good doing what she was doing. She's nothing but a fine boned Paint with half decent conformation - there is absolutely NOTHING about her that screams "I WILL BE A TOP EVENTER." In today's economy, there is nothing about this horse that suggests for even a second she will be "fantastic" - I rather dislike her hind end for a jumper. The idea of spending over $8,000 on a completely green animal who's displaying medicore jumping talent at best is a little ridiculous.

But if that's the way you feel, I've got a fantastic little Paint mare who can easily clear 3'0" and look half decent doing it I can sell you for eight grand!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

She is actually an Irish Sport Horse, if she was a paint i would re-think it. D : YOu GUYS ARE CRAZY!!!!!!!! LOL!!! $1,000????? And i never said she would be a top eventer but the way she is going at 6!!!! Umm... yeah i would say training or prelim, dressage holding her back. And the color is rare for that breed so that adds. My friend but a 15 year old TB who has done training for 10,000. I bought a 5 year old Warmblood x TB mare for eventing and she was jumping 3'6 for 10,000 and that was a steal! The price they are asking is definitely fair. Does any one here event??? Just wondering.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Bandera- I think the point is that yes, this horse could turn out to be a nice horse. However, for somebody who wants to learn the ropes, it's not the right horse. If somebody wanted to learn how to jump then would they get a green horse? No. They would ride a schoolmaster who can deal with all of the pulling and getting left behind, etc etc etc. A green horse can not handle rider mistakes as well as a school master. 

I am not say that the OP is a bad rider or anything of that matter, I am saying that for a young rider with little experience, the horse is not right for her. Plus, as others have said, her confirmation isn't to die for. Plus, she doesn't look like she will be extremely successful in an eventing career. Will she do well in lower levels? Probably. But she isn't built to be able to take the OP up through the levels in a safe manner. I'm not saying that I know a lot about eventing, but I do know about confirmation, jumping and suiting horses to riders. Plus, others seem to have the same view as me.

If you want to find other eventers, I would suggest going to the English Riding forum and click on Eventing.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Meh... Idk, i know a lot of people have different techniques. I know one trainer, she is awesome, who will put beginner riders on 3 year old and have them grow together and then in 4 years they are up to prelim. Also different places have different training tactics. I know if i ever become a trainer i would not want any easy bomb proof horse because i know that its hard to get on more experienced horses after you were a back seat rider. But what ever, every one has a different opinions i just happen to know mine works, as for the other one, not so much in my case. But i don't think any one can teach a rider more than a horse can, i don't like forgiving horse because if you yank on there mouth and get bucked off you sure as hell won't do it again lol. I have just tried that way before and could never, ever, ever, go back to what i was doing. If i could re-do the start of my horse career i would and i would get a non bombproof horse. BUT, i dont like totally green riders on totally green horses if its not in a majorly controled envirment. Idk... depends on the horse, the trainer, the training, and what the rider wants and if there willing to risk it all to be good and i am thats why i bought the horse i bought. But in the horses case having a green rider could be good or bad because they would become tolerable and the bad is they would become incorrect, so that why it should be in a controlled envirement.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Bandera said:


> She is actually an Irish Sport Horse, if she was a paint i would re-think it. D : YOu GUYS ARE CRAZY!!!!!!!! LOL!!! $1,000????? And i never said she would be a top eventer but the way she is going at 6!!!! Umm... yeah i would say training or prelim, dressage holding her back. And the color is rare for that breed so that adds. My friend but a 15 year old TB who has done training for 10,000. I bought a 5 year old Warmblood x TB mare for eventing and she was jumping 3'6 for 10,000 and that was a steal! The price they are asking is definitely fair. Does any one here event??? Just wondering.


She's Irish Draught X "Coloured" which is nowhere NEAR the same thing as an Irish Sport Horse. She looks completely cob to me, and she may hold up under hunting, but I would have serious doubts as to her holding up to an actual 3-day event as far as stamina goes.

Heck, a Paint would probably HAVE a better chance, they DO have TB blood in them quite often!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

still i just don't get in what universe you would pay 1,000 for this, mare... ridiculous...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

People pay 10,000 for an experienced (sometimes champion!) horse nowadays, not green, hot-headed horses.

I wish I had money to blow like that.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I never said she was worth $1,000, but she sure as heck ain't worth anywhere close to $10,000. She's a small green mare who displays absolutely zero indication she's going to be a super star with the stamina or temperment to hold up in eventing. Someone has to put a LOT of work on this mare before she's even close to ready for a proper showring. She's to big for pony and to small to compete with the big guns, so that drops her in the middle of the pack as potentially a nice graduating horse for a youth turned adult.

Maybe in England she's worth that much, but around here, people aren't paying money for untried and unproven crossbreds with very basic training on them. It's one thing purchasing a green Warmblood from proven producers, it's an entirely new ballpark when you've just plucked a random horse from the gene pool and taught it to do a little jumping.

Fully trained she may be worth $10,000, but I highly doubt this mare would ever be worth more then that.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

Bandera said:


> Meh... Idk, i know a lot of people have different techniques. I know one trainer, she is awesome, who will put beginner riders on 3 year old and have them grow together and then in 4 years they are up to prelim.


Beginner to prelim in 4 years? LOL.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

upupandflyaway1- I totally agree! Beginner to prelim in 4 years? good luck lol


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> upupandflyaway1- I totally agree! Beginner to prelim in 4 years? good luck lol


I wish it worked like that, I could be in the olympics by now! 

I want the name of her trainer  

Maybe she can work me some of her magic!

Hahahahah.

Kidding..

Im mean. :\


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> I wish it worked like that, I could be in the olympics by now!
> 
> I want the name of her trainer
> 
> ...


=) if her trainer can make a horse that good in that short of time, I would hate to see her methods. *shakes head* ugh...


----------



## macktheknife (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd be damned to sit on a horse that hangs her knees like that around a x-country course. Are we all watching the same video? lol! The only way I'd pay more than $1000 for her is if she were a total babysitter, which she is obviously not.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmm... Well i payed 10,000 for my horse and she is only 5 and that was a steal! Horses like her go for about 30,00-50,000. Im sorta in between the expensive world and the none expensive world and this mare is in the middle. I have seen 3 year olds for 20,000 and 10,000 for this girldjust seems fine to me. The only horse that i see that are experienced and for 10,000 are the 15+ year olds... gross... The 10-15 are about 10,000-50,000 and then 5-10 can me 3,000 (if they are jumping around a foot) and then up to 100,000. I just think its a fair price.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^God Id love to sell you some of my youngsters and show you a video like that Id make a fortune off ya!! How much would you pay for my actual proven horses if thats what you would pay for a average green ISH???


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

King said:


> No, not dollars, sterling pounds.
> So that's ATLEAST $1500(+)


I must have missed something.... Doesn't one pound equal $1.594 US dollars?

That means 10,000 pounds equals $15,940, not $1,500, right?




I watched the video. I am not impressed. The mare does not track up at all on the flat. Her jumping form is not what anyone would call nice/safe. 

She is for sure cute to look at while she stands still. But past that, not worth much at all.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

The only way to know if you guys will get along is to take her for a test ride.

But after watching the video she looks a little off to me. Her head was bobbing, but that just might be how she moves


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

I think that the horse market around you is defiantly alot better than it is here in the US. Horses here for that much money are very good pedigreed horses that have already won some shows. Nobody here in their right mind would pay that much for a green horse. Not to say that the horse your looking to buy isn't a beautiful horse, but defiantly not worth that much money.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> I wish it worked like that, I could be in the olympics by now!
> 
> I want the name of her trainer
> 
> ...


I know, right? haha Olympics here I come!!! *Walks triumphantly, then promptly trips and falls on face* or maybe not... 

Perhaps she carries fairy dust in her boots... or she gives you a crop that has magic smothered all over it... haha


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Alwaysbehind... whoopsie, missed out a '0'
Yes, it'd be $15,000.
Can I just say, this was when I phoned up for a horse a while ago.
This horse could be completely different to the horse linked.
Videos can be deceiving.
Go down and ride her!
They have plenty of nice horses there for you to ride.
Not all of them are in the £10000 region.
I looked at one who was going for £3000, he was nice, but then I found my youngster.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> I know, right? haha Olympics here I come!!! *Walks triumphantly, then promptly trips and falls on face* or maybe not...
> 
> Perhaps she carries fairy dust in her boots... or she gives you a crop that has magic smothered all over it... haha


OK, I was TOTALLY going to say something about fairy dust. hahahah. you took my line!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

It totally proves my point that getting a green horse can be good, and of course you need a good trainer! 

Her movement is choppy but thats would be because she has not accepted the bit and the rider is using too much rein and not enough leg so its almost a 'bridle lamness'. 

HAHAHA find me a horse thats jumping like 3'6 and competing and not broken down or lame and youngish for 15,000! That does not ever happen lol. I have done so much horse shopping, i know how the market is and that horse would fit fine in the market in California. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1578552 - Lotta

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1578475 - Maggie

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1525609 - Cefiro do Top

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1505665 - Perfectly Possible

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1570210 - Solid Justice

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1578939 - Cambria

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1563380 - Boomerang

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1556866 - Elfenwind

Oh and also, almost every freakin horse hangs there knees when they are that young so dont act all high and mighty like that horse is below you, its quite rude.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

I would buy any of those horses in those links way before that mare. For $15,000,she's raw and unfinished. The others are in a different class. Most of them are true warmbloods with proven bloodlines, not some kind of cross. They have much better jump form too. I would love Boomerang especially. Or Cambria, she's a gorgeous gray. The point is that if you are spending that kind of money on a horse, get one that is well trained or has outstanding potential.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

upupandflyaway1 said:


> OK, I was TOTALLY going to say something about fairy dust. hahahah. you took my line!


I know, I'm a line stealer!  haha

Bandera- I don't think that picking probably the nicest horses you could find on dreamhorse really helped to make a point. As the previous poster said, they are nice warmblood horses, and some of them have already been proven to do well in their sport.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

This mare is definitely not a suitable mount for a young or nervous rider...she is very forward moving; her rider is on her all the time to keep her from running through the bit. She could certainly help an experienced-ish rider advance, as she has a lot of advancing to do, but if you're looking for a horse that you can advance on, and are 'green' yourself? No way. 

She IS a beautiful horse, and if I were in the market, is something I myself would consider; she's got the potential to do just about anything, I would think, but she requires a rider who knows how to bring that out of her.


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think she is super cute and i'd buy her but im a sucker for any horse- she needs some work but i think she is very cute!!!


----------

